# 

## jarek1979

Montował może ktoś z Was kontaktrony wpuszczane w oknach Oknoplast Platinium z WK1? Bedę wdzięczny za wszelkie podpowiedzi jak to dobrze zrobic.

----------


## Lenart

niestety montowałem w innych

----------


## Koncept

Generalnie nic trudnego kabel zostaje wypuszczony elektryk lub firma alarmowa spina to do całości systemu - działa. 

Jedynym minusem jest brak możliwości zamontowania zaczepu antywyważeniowego w narożniku, w którym znajduje się MacoTronic.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> . Jedynym minusem jest brak możliwości zamontowania zaczepu antywyważeniowego w narożniku, w którym znajduje się MacoTronic.


Twoja wiedza ogranicza się tylko do czujników systemowych powiązanych z okuciami okna, a są jeszcze inne czujniki montowane zupełnie niezależnie od okucia. Mogą być montowane bez żadnego uszczerbku na zabezpieczeniu antywyważeniowym okna. 

Kontaktron wpuszczany można zamontować w każdym oknie - niezależnie od rodzaju profilu, producenta, czy materiału, z którego jest okno wykonane.

----------


## Koncept

Proponuję nie komentować niczyjego stanu wiedzy bez uprzedniego zadania pytania !!

Doskonale wiem bo mam contractory w całym swoim domu, są one po prostu widoczne to jedyny minus. Plusem jest łatwiejszy dostęp w razie potrzeby serwisowania ....

----------


## panda

> Proponuję nie komentować .....


Proponuję się nie podniecać. Zbych zwrócił Ci tylko uwagę że nie wiedząc (lub nie pisząc) wszystkiego wprowadzasz w błąd.




> ... mam contractory ...


a co to?




> ... są one po prostu widoczne ...


A powinny być niewidoczne, chyba że są nawierzchniowe.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Proponuję nie komentować niczyjego stanu wiedzy bez uprzedniego zadania pytania !!


Komentuję to, co napisałeś i jako człowiek z wieloletnim doświadczeniem praktycznym w branży technicznej ochrony mienia, czuję się upoważniony do skorygowania Twojej wypowiedzi. Nie znasz do końca tematu i piszesz nieprawdę, a ludzie, którzy nie posiadają żadnej wiedzy w tym temacie czytają to, co napiszesz i tym się sugerują   :Confused:  




> Doskonale wiem bo mam contractory w całym swoim domu, są one po prostu widoczne to jedyny minus. Plusem jest łatwiejszy dostęp w razie potrzeby serwisowania ....


Chyba jednak nie do końca wiesz, bo nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "contractory" (chyba, że nie jestem na bieżąco, to popraw mnie proszę   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ).
Piszesz o kontaktronach wierzchnich, a nie wpuszczanych. Różnica jest zasadnicza.

Tak wyglądają kontaktrony wierzchnie, które przykleja się lub przykręca do okna lub drzwi:





a tak wpuszczane:









Kontaktrony systemowe (powiązane z okuciem okna), to jeszcze co innego. 

To przykładowy kontaktron systemowy (na zdjęciu z narożnikiem okucia):



W okuciach MACO (bo ten przykład podałeś, ale dotyczy to również okuć innych producentów, np. Roto, Winkhaus) rolki magnetyczne występują nie tylko w okuciach narożnych, ale również w np. przedłużkach zasuwnicy i zakończeniach zamknięcia środkowego.

Więc nie jest prawdą to, co wcześniej napisałeś:




> Jedynym minusem jest brak możliwości zamontowania zaczepu antywyważeniowego w narożniku, w którym znajduje się MacoTronic.


bo rolka magnetyczna może być zamontowana w różnych miejscach okucia okiennego, np. z boku - przy zasuwnicy, na górze - pomiędzy narożnikiem, a ramieniem rozwórki (tzw. nożyc) lub na dole - przy narożniku lub jako zakończenie zamknięcia środkowego.
Ponad to można zastosować kontaktron systemowy w dowolnym miejscu i dowolnej klasie okucia w połączeniu ze stałą rolką magnetyczną. 

Masz coś do dodania?

----------


## Koncept

Mam coś do dodania - w sumie nic więcej niż wcześniej - zmorą for dyskusyjnych w tym kraju jest to, że ktoś za każdym razem próbuje zdyskredytować inną osobę jej wypowiedź cokolwiek. 

Fajnie, że rzuciłeś zdjęcia ze stron producentów. Nie zamierzam wgłębiać się w polemikę z Tobą, ktoś w temacie wypowiadał się na temat MacoTronic, a Ty wyrzucasz wszystkie informacje na podobne tematy. 

Kończę dyskusję.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Mam coś do dodania - w sumie nic więcej niż wcześniej - zmorą for dyskusyjnych w tym kraju jest to, że ktoś za każdym razem próbuje zdyskredytować inną osobę jej wypowiedź cokolwiek.


Zaraz zaraz, nie próbuję Ciebie zdyskredytować, tylko uważam, że nie masz racji i to właśnie udowodniłem. Ja uważam, że zmorą for dyskusyjnych są wypowiedzi ignorantów.   :Roll:  




> Fajnie, że rzuciłeś zdjęcia ze stron producentów. Nie zamierzam wgłębiać się w polemikę z Tobą, ktoś w temacie wypowiadał się na temat MacoTronic, a Ty wyrzucasz wszystkie informacje na podobne tematy.


A kto konkretnie w tym temacie (poza Tobą) wypowiadał się na temat MacoTronic i co Twoja wypowiedź ma wspólnego z pytaniem postawionym przez jarek1979?




> Montował może ktoś z Was kontaktrony wpuszczane w oknach Oknoplast Platinium z WK1? Bedę wdzięczny za wszelkie podpowiedzi jak to dobrze zrobic.


Pytanie było o kontaktrony wpuszczane. Ty najpierw piszesz nie na temat o MacoTronic, później o "contractorach" wierzchnich, które masz u siebie. Co ma piernik do wiatraka?  :Roll:  




> Kończę dyskusję.


No tak, to typowe dla ignorantów, jak brakuje argumentów, to trzeba kończyć dyskusję   :Lol:

----------


## Koncept

Gościu mam dość tych wyzwisk pod moim adresem.

Pozostawiam to bez komentarza. 
Cieszy mnie fakt, że tak często mnie cytujesz... 
Nie będę więcej polemizował na ten temat.

----------


## compi

> Gościu mam dość tych wyzwisk pod moim adresem.
> 
> Pozostawiam to bez komentarza. 
> Cieszy mnie fakt, że tak często mnie cytujesz... 
> Nie będę więcej polemizował na ten temat.


Najważniejsze to wycofać się z klasą  :smile: .

----------


## compi

Tak wyglądają kontaktrony wierzchnie, które przykleja się lub przykręca do okna lub drzwi:





a tak wpuszczane:









Kontaktrony systemowe (powiązane z okuciem okna), to jeszcze co innego. 

To przykładowy kontaktron systemowy (na zdjęciu z narożnikiem okucia):


[/quote]

Które rozwiązanie jest wg Was najlepsze w stosunku jakość/cena/usterkowośc?

----------


## lolek30

ze względu na łatwiejszy dostęp i cenę wybór kontraktonów wierzchnich wydaje się być bardziej logicznym rozwiazaniem.. oczywiście pod względem estetyki lepsze bedą kontraktony wpuszczane ale  tu przy awarii troszke gorszy dostęp. Awaryjność jest raczej podobna bo zasada działania ta sama.


Koncept napisał: 
Gościu mam dość tych wyzwisk pod moim adresem. 

 :big grin:  a Ty Koncept chyba wizwisk nie słyszałeś   :Lol:  
zalogowałeś się 4 listopada naczaskałeś w kilka dni ponad 30 postów, ktoś złapał Cię na tym że się nie znasz i się czujesz uażony.. Człowieku nie jesteś wszystko wiedzący , troche pokory bo jeszcze nie raz się okaże , że nie wiesz wszystkiego...
sorki za OT


[/quote]

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ...
> 
> Które rozwiązanie jest wg Was najlepsze w stosunku jakość/cena/usterkowośc?


Oczywiście kontaktrony wpuszczane, o ile znajdziesz instalatora, który będzie chciał i potrafił je zamontować w Twoich oknach. 
Jeśli nie, to proponuję zamówić u producenta okien kontaktrony systemowe.

----------


## bwojtek

> Jeśli nie, to proponuję zamówić u producenta okien kontaktrony systemowe.


...albo wpuszczane! Niektórzy producenci okien je oferują za rozsądne pieniądze. Odpada ryzyko uszkodzenia okna i narażenia się na (niesłuszną) utratę gwarancji.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> Jeśli nie, to proponuję zamówić u producenta okien kontaktrony systemowe.
> 
> 
> ...albo wpuszczane! Niektórzy producenci okien je oferują za rozsądne pieniądze. Odpada ryzyko uszkodzenia okna i narażenia się na (niesłuszną) utratę gwarancji.


Tu byłbym ostrożny! O ile kontaktrony systemowe występują tylko markowe (np. Winkhaus, Roto, Maco), to kontaktronów wpuszczanych jest cała masa i nie wszystkie są dobre! Niby zasada działania ta sama, ale jak zwykle diabeł tkwi w szczegółach, a te mogą być ogromne (czym są pokryte styki kontaktronu; jak są połączone przewody, czy są owijane, zaciskane, zgrzewane, czy lutowane; jak jest uszczelniony czujnik; jakiego typu magnes zastosowano; itd.)
Producent okien w swojej niewiedzy może zamontować najtańsze kontaktrony, bo dla niego kontaktron, to kontaktron...

----------


## sethan

> Napisał compi
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jeśli nie, to proponuję zamówić u producenta okien kontaktrony systemowe.


_Zbych_  niestety spóźniłem się z zamówką systemowych (za późno ugryzłem temat) - wziąłem drewniane okna z pozbudu z okuciami roto (nie wiem czy istotne okna wszystkie są wk2) - nawet nie wiem czy pozbud robi takie usługi - jestem po montażu okien - co zrobić w takim momencie założyć jakiekolwiek (jakie?) kontraktony wpuszczane czy kupić systemowe pasujące do okuć? I jak to ma się do ceny/jakości/estetyki?

a tak btw wiem że działasz na terenie Wa-wy ale czy masz kogoś godnego polecenia w Szczecinie? (jakieś spotkanie branżowe czy cuś :big tongue: ) - może być PW bo jak nadmieniłem okna wstawione(dzisiaj ) i muszę w miarę szybko założyć alarm w celu ubezpieczenia budynku (no i ochorony oczywście :smile: )

pozdrawiam

A&A

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> _Zbych_  niestety spóźniłem się z zamówką systemowych (za późno ugryzłem temat) - wziąłem drewniane okna z pozbudu z okuciami roto (nie wiem czy istotne okna wszystkie są wk2) - nawet nie wiem czy pozbud robi takie usługi - jestem po montażu okien - co zrobić w takim momencie założyć jakiekolwiek (jakie?) kontraktony wpuszczane czy kupić systemowe pasujące do okuć? I jak to ma się do ceny/jakości/estetyki?
> 
> a tak btw wiem że działasz na terenie Wa-wy ale czy masz kogoś godnego polecenia w Szczecinie? (jakieś spotkanie branżowe czy cuś) - może być PW bo jak nadmieniłem okna wstawione(dzisiaj ) i muszę w miarę szybko założyć alarm w celu ubezpieczenia budynku (no i ochorony oczywście)
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> A&A


Jeśli znajdziesz instalatora, który potrafi fachowo zamontować kontaktrony wpuszczane (polecam kontaktrony Alarmtech lub Bosch), to śmiało rób wpuszczane. Jeśli nie znajdziesz takiego instalatora, to zamów kontaktrony systemowe (można je zamontować również po montażu okien - to kwestia dobrej woli producenta, dostawcy lub montażysty okien). 
Niestety, nie znam instalatorów w Szczecinie. Pytaj na forum w swojej grupie.

----------

